# Help in choosing AMD



## nitinbose (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Friends,

I need help in choosing an AMD processor and motherboard.  I can hear 
a lot of jargon such as amd64, etc.

Please advice me on the best configuration and their pricing.

regards,

Nitin.


----------



## aadipa (Nov 10, 2005)

AMD64 3200+ processor with MSI RS482M-IL motherboard is good for next couple of years, would cost 12~13K

If you want to do more graphics work like high end games, you can consider better motherboards based on NForce 4 chipset which don't have onboard graphics card.


----------



## rollcage (Nov 10, 2005)

nitinbose said:
			
		

> amd64, etc.
> 
> Please advice me on the best configuration and their pricing.



Depends on the budget dude ... so quote the amount of money ... you gonna spend


----------



## nikhil (Nov 11, 2005)

is u must buy an amd m/b and cpu...then go for a 64 bit system by any reputed high quality company


----------



## Kniwor (Nov 12, 2005)

nikhil said:
			
		

> is u must buy an amd m/b and cpu...then go for a 64 bit system by any reputed high quality company



i dont believe on getting machines from branded vendors...they charge too much...their charges are just absurd..

ur budget is imp before we suggest anything..

post ur questions in appropiate subforum...


----------



## nikhil (Nov 12, 2005)

true buget is importent...getting a branded computer is sometimes easier for first time buyers...for people who are comfortable with shopping around and getting an assembelled computer then u can get what u want.....right???


----------



## yash (Nov 13, 2005)

i want to upgrade my existing pc so my budget is around 40k for the cpu alone.will use old monitor,keyboard,mouse and speakers.also, i already have a dvd writer.how much do u think a dual core amd will cost?


----------



## Kniwor (Nov 13, 2005)

nikhil said:
			
		

> true buget is importent...getting a branded computer is sometimes easier for first time buyers...for people who are comfortable with shopping around and getting an assembelled computer then u can get what u want.....right???



nikhil has a valid point here...but i think that little extra effort to learn how things are done is worth...but if u know nothing...

PLEASE DONT ASSEMBLE YOURSELF
get ur friend or someonw who knows...to do it...like i usually do assembling for my friends because otherwise they will screw up with their computers...


----------



## nikhil (Nov 13, 2005)

hey i have always bought an assembeled pc so far... even my first one...i was always interested in computer mags like the old chip mag(before it was renamed digit) and pc quest... so i had some basic knowledge on what to buy and what is the latest trend in the market...the plus and negative points of the parts etc....so i always went for an assembeled with a clear idea...i bought the parts myself and had an aessembler put it togather for me...even now when i am thinking about upgrading my system...i went through the nov 2005 issue of digit mag and went through the m/b reviews to finalise my m/b choice...i only have to get the m/b and memory chips...the rest i already have...therefore not much expense is incurred by me...maybe i might get a new sata II hdd also. the point i am trying to make is that if u can spare a little time and effort and u have some basic idea of what to buy(like by reading digit mag) u can buy a very decent system of your choice and save a few thousand reupees..if u can't spare the time/effort-buy a branded one


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 27, 2005)

the AMD64 3200+ processor with MSI RS482M-IL motherboard

offers best value for money and future proofing for about say 2 yrs ....


warning:
                 "there is nothing called future proofing in a GEEK'S world"


----------



## nikhil (Nov 29, 2005)

yes amd has started making some really decent m/b these days....even i who only considered intel as the one and only choice when buying a cpu+m/b have started giving amd a second thought since the company has improved greatly over the last couple of years...the new amd m/b does give decent performance, coupledwith a decent price when compared to similar m/b by intel. hey i know that amd doesn't make m/b...i am referring to the cpu  ok????


----------



## Kniwor (Nov 30, 2005)

nikhil said:
			
		

> yes amd has started making some really decent m/b these days....even i who only considered intel as the one and only choice when buying a cpu+m/b have started giving amd a second thought since the company has improved greatly over the last couple of years...the new amd m/b does give decent performance, coupledwith a decent price when compared to similar m/b by intel. hey i know that amd doesn't make m/b...i am referring to the cpu  ok????


lol.... actually amd has made mobo's too... for servers etc.... so actually they do make mobo's.... lol..


----------



## nikhil (Nov 30, 2005)

really???hey i didn't know????i thought that only other companies like asus mercury, etc made m/b for amd,intel...and only intel supplied it's own m/b, besides other companies....hmmmmm


----------



## Kniwor (Dec 1, 2005)

lol..... yeah most ppl dont know coz they made very few.... even i dont remember the specific motherboards.... But I'm dead sure they made a few...


----------



## jay4u (Dec 1, 2005)

Post your budget dude... and what do u want ur system for and we will advice you buddy...

Although 939 socket is a norm and Asus a8ne and msi rs482 are good mobo ruling the market here...


----------



## nikhil (Dec 2, 2005)

hey if i buy an asus m/b right now...then i would br looking for the same feature/specs that i would look for in an intel m/b...mainly speaking stability...no overheating of the cpu (as the earlier amd cpu) really decent feature...price isn't the problem...i want a really decent gaming m/b and cpu which can not only play todays mid-end to high end games but which can also play some of the games which will be released in the near future. i also want a really decent cabinet with extra cooling fans front and back to keep the innards of the cabinet really thanda-thanda. so give me a price...i am willing to spend upto rs 50000 on the m/b, cpu, cabinet, 500mb ram....and a graphics card


----------



## teknoPhobia (Dec 3, 2005)

wait a little time to get the nforce 6150 based mobo's, its lyk an nforce4 with integrated graphics. The FX 53 would be a good deal for you, not only is it fast but its not multiplier locked. Go for 1 GB ram and an 6600gt The AMD cpus run so cool that any cabinet remains cool inside.


----------



## nikhil (Dec 3, 2005)

can u please give me a rough idea on the price front....how much will i have to shell out for the system which i had specified????i will have to upgrade my system shortly(within the next few months)


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey all of us helping him (nitin bose) but where is he himself? he has not answered any of the query of fellow members!! So is really using this thread?


----------



## yash (Dec 4, 2005)

any idea how soon amd mobos will include ddr2 rams?


----------



## Kniwor (Dec 4, 2005)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> Hey all of us helping him (nitin bose) but where is he himself? he has not answered any of the query of fellow members!! So is really using this thread?



lol... good point...
i just lloked at the thread and we are chatting among ourselves....
i think it is a good idea to leave this thread now


----------



## musafir (Dec 5, 2005)

AMD gives similiar performance as INTEL bet at a cheaper price...


----------



## jamyang312 (Dec 12, 2005)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> wizrulz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah  
good point there,
Maybe we should stop using this thread since he himself is not responding


----------



## musafir (Dec 13, 2005)

hmmm...what if he comes back and finds us missing  someone has to take care of the office while the boss goes awol and goes fishing or golfing on company time..anyone got his address...let all suprise him at his residence...


----------



## nikhil (Dec 23, 2005)

but guys...let's all disappear before the boss comes back...he won't know what happened


----------



## coolendra (Dec 27, 2005)

if u have money go for the FX 57 

nothing like it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jay4u (Dec 28, 2005)

what the *&^%... where is the person who put the question in the first place..... atleast a dozen members have asked him on the budget front..... but nowhere we see his budget quoted....


----------



## Thor (Jan 2, 2006)

dear guys...May i be so bold to drop in...and Have a go with my Query here...!!

1st of I'm posting after a long time...Sorry 4 that...and i wish all of u a very happy 2006..

My Budget is around Rs. 35000-40000..

I hv decided on 
AMD 64bit 3200+ 939 pin...
MoBo of either MSI RS 480-M2 IL.../WinFastNF4K8MC.../AsusK8NE....
XFX/BIG GeForce 6600 256 MB
512 MB DDR 400..
Liteon/Sony DVD Writer
80 GB Seagate HDD (May be 2 of them if budget allows..  ]
17" Acer 
iBall Cabinet 400W
Microsoft KB/MS
5.1 Creative Speakers...


problem is... Here (in Kolkata) a dealer says they hv run out of MSI RS480-M2...M4 is available...how good is that...?

ASUS k8ne +AMD3200= Rs.14200 ..is it reasonable ?...

WinFast..is it reliable...?

Also in Digit september 05 BIG 6600 with 256 Memory outperformed XFX 6600 128 MB memory... but what abt xfx 6600 with 256 MB memory ?

Liteon 1693s is not available..shud i get liteon 1673..?

What wud be a suitable alternative for Acer ?


i wud be gratefull if u guys cud bail me out...
thnks in advance...


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jan 3, 2006)

Thor said:
			
		

> problem is... Here (in Kolkata) a dealer says they hv run out of MSI RS480-M2...M4 is available...how good is that...?
> 
> ASUS k8ne +AMD3200= Rs.14200 ..is it reasonable ?...
> 
> WinFast..is it reliable...?


First of all i think you mean the ASUS A8N-E. The K8NE is for 754 pin AMD64. The ASUS mobo is the best of the lot. Dont even think of going for Winfast. The MSI is a good alternative. But since you are buying a grafix card anyway, ASUS is better suited to you.



			
				Thor said:
			
		

> Also in Digit september 05 BIG 6600 with 256 Memory outperformed XFX 6600 128 MB memory... but what abt xfx 6600 with 256 MB memory ?


Go for the XFX 6600GT 256MB. Or else if you can spend a little more go for the 6800GS.



			
				Thor said:
			
		

> Liteon 1693s is not available..shud i get liteon 1673..?


Yes go for the 1673s. There is not much difference between the two. I have the 1673s and im more than satisfied with it.



			
				Thor said:
			
		

> What wud be a suitable alternative for Acer ?


Philips is a suitable alternative for Acer. Go for the light frame version. (I think thats what its called, not too sure). Should cost around 6-7k.


----------



## Thor (Jan 4, 2006)

My BaD...I meant ASUS A8NE..

What abt..MSI-RS480-M4..?

I'm not going 4 GT..only 4 simple..XFX 6600 with 256 MB Ram

thnks


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jan 5, 2006)

I dont know about the MSI-RS480-M4...Sorry

If you are a gamer I would suggest that you at least go for a 6600GT to make sure your sys will last for a bit...


----------



## Thor (Jan 7, 2006)

I will like to give u all My Budget Overview....

AMD 3200+ (or)_3000+  AND ASUS A8NE = Rs.14200 or 12000
RAM =512 MB 400MHz DDR HYNIX            = Rs. 2350         [May Add more...]
XFX GeForce 6600 256 MB                       = Rs. 5000-6000....
Monitor  =LG/SamSung 17"                      =Rs.6000 [Maybe less if i don't go 4 Flatscreen..]
Cabinet=               iBall                           =Rs.1200 [May opt 4 better if budget allows..]    
KB/Mouse..Microsoft                                =Rs.1000
HDD=Seagate 80GB                                =Rs.2600/2700
DVD RW         Liteon 1673s/Sony              =Rs.3000/3300...
Speaker  Creative 2.1                              =rs.1600-1800 [Rs. 4000 if budget allows 4 5.1 ]
                                                                --------------
Grand Total                                             =Rs.38550 ... Which in fact is Just abt 1000 below my Budget.... [Taking Max out of the choices....]

Now i hv the following option... Go for AMD 3000+ and get 1 more 512mb Ram module more...

Shud I do it...?


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jan 7, 2006)

Yes you should go for the extra RAM. 512 MB is not enough.

But tell me one thing...are you a serious gamer? If not, then you dont need the RAM.


----------



## Thor (Jan 7, 2006)

I'll let u know what is my present config 
Intel Celeron 1.01 GHz
Kobian 815e MoBo
256MB SD RAM
SamSung CDRW
LiTeon DVD ROM
LG StudioWorks 454v
Seagate 80GB HDD

and.. GF4 MX 400 64MB...from smedia..

Thus..I'm unable to play any of the recent games...but i definitely njoi playing game.
That is why i'm getting this new rig.
While I will not go as far as to say that I wanna be a hardcore gamer...i'll definitely be a 'Gamer'...

.....Tnks 4 ur reponse....I'll get 512 MB DDR stick...


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jan 9, 2006)

Cool...Good choice.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jan 10, 2006)

What MORE performance can 1 expect of a E6 stepping over a E3 stepping in a 939 3500+ athlon-64 procy?//performance-wise?


----------

